# Drinking ?



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just wondering if the ole Buckhorn in Penn ND has closed due to the flooding. Heard rumors that they sold out to the government with the water. We usually stop through there on our way to our hunting grounds for supper and beers.

Thanks


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

and why is this in the Duck hunting forum?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

WHy do u care? Answer my question or leave your smart a$$ remarks at the door. Because im going DUCK hunting in north dakota. And since this is nodakoutdoors i figured it was appropriate. If it isnt then a mod will move it


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

haha. im not a local...so i call it. ND. or North Dakota. why do you take so much offense to me asking why its in the duck hunting forumn haha. :withstupid:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I blame it on the spotted cow!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> WHy do u care? Answer my question or leave your smart a$$ remarks at the door.


Why are you such a jerk? Who in hell do you think you are, demanding people answer your question and not make any other comments? This is a public forum, deal with it. By the way I am local, very local to this thread, and I don't call it NODAK.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Savage260 said:


> > WHy do u care? Answer my question or leave your smart a$$ remarks at the door.
> 
> 
> Why are you such a jerk? Who in hell do you think you are, demanding people answer your question and not make any other comments? This is a public forum, deal with it. By the way I am local, very local to this thread, and I don't call it NODAK.


I guess i thought that since this is a forum that a person asks a serious question i would get a serious answer. Its not a trick question would u eat the moon if it were made of bbq ribs?

So can u answer my question then? Also does the ranch steakhouse have decent food there? Might be plan B.

```
[code]
```
[/code]


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Savage260 said:


> [Who in hell do you think you are,


Im Rick James b.othc! :beer:


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

I heard the buckhorn is the place you can get a rub and a tug in the back if u talk to the owner. He keeps some korean gals back there that are all double jointed.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

johnsd16 said:


> I heard the buckhorn is the place you can get a rub and a tug in the back if u talk to the owner. He keeps some korean gals back there that are all double jointed.


see now thats the kind of info I'm looking for!


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

templey_41 said:


> johnsd16 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the buckhorn is the place you can get a rub and a tug in the back if u talk to the owner. He keeps some korean gals back there that are all double jointed.
> ...


You dont even like girls.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

RELAX! And enjoy the season. Nothing wrong with the question!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

By the way....The Ranch has awesome food!


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

templey_41 said:


> Savage260 said:
> 
> 
> > > WHy do u care? Answer my question or leave your smart a$$ remarks at the door.
> ...


i know i would and i would come back for seconds and wash it down with a ice cold budweiser


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Quick...Staring Contest You and Me Now

(Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread, just getting some laughs)


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

thats why i come out here ya know NATURE.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/985394/

All time favorite.

I don't mind thread crashers as long as it's funny sh*t


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

drjongy said:


> By the way....The Ranch has awesome food!


Is there room in the lot for parking if I am pulling a boat? :thumb:


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

There isn't enough water for a boat this year dude! :beer: :rollin:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

were bringing two boats. one for the beer and one to turn heads.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

templey_41 said:


> were bringing two boats. one for the beer and one to turn heads.


HAHAHAHAHA I'M DYING!!! :rollin: :rollin:


----------

